# When and how to introduce a pregnant and new cat to my other cats?



## Kierstin1993 (7 mo ago)

Hello! Recently a stray cat has been coming to my house for food. Once she let me start loving her up I suspected she was pregnant. So we took her to the vet and she sure is! She’s due in 2 weeks! We took her in and will be caring for her and the kittens. Problem is I have 2 other cats.

I’m conflicted because in a normal circumstance I would wait for her to be comfortable with her new home before introducing them, however she’s pregnant. So we could wait till after she delivers but I don’t know if it’s smart to introduce them once there are a bunch of little kittens running around…I’m not sure how my other cats will react to this and it’s not reasonable for me to keep my cats locked in half the house for who knows how long while the kittens grow. Basically my question is when should I try and introduce them? Should I do it sooner so everyone has the time to adjust or should I wait till the kittens are here with the hopes it doesn’t over whelm my other 2 cats?


----------



## ahh I aint no pet! (8 mo ago)

ahhh OK THEN! since I haven't a clue on this one, I will T it up for serious help by asking useful questions.
What are the ages and genders of your 2 cats?
How long have you had them?
Are they a bonded pair?
mmm, and do you have a garage? 
And have you ever seen one of these https://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics...ocphy=9026826&hvtargid=pla-1364745076745&th=1

View attachment 133025

not very pricey. It would work after kittens arrive -- and can keep everyone a safe distance -- unless of course one of your kitties also ran Defense for Green Bay then not so much -- but at least it gives you introduction options.


----------



## Kierstin1993 (7 mo ago)

I have a 4 year old female (Stella) and a just under 2 year old male (Molokai). Stella is technically my boyfriends but she’s been a part of our lives for 3 years now. I got Molokai at 10 weeks old.
As far as bonded…..well he thinks Stella is just the best! he absolutely loves her and he Loves to “play” with her (jumps on/at her and rolls on his back to play like a kitten. If she is upstairs and I close the door with him downstairs he will cry for her, it’s very cute. Stella on the other hand thinks he’s a bit of a pain. But they will sleep together in the bed and She seems to be ok with him.
No garage. Actually we’re in the middle of remodeling a house we recently moved into so things are a little crazy which is part of the reason why it’s going to be hard to keep them separate for more than a few weeks. I can put the kittens on the second floor till we start remodeling up there but once it starts they will have to come downstairs (probably end of July/beginning of august).
I actually have looked into something like this kitten pen but I was told mommy will need space and may need to be able to take a break from her kittens so I probably can’t leave them in there with mom because it’s kind of small for an adult cat.


----------



## ahh I aint no pet! (8 mo ago)

Ok while we wait for serious help --- this may be useful. 
Figuring out what kind of kitty the MOM is --
*Socialization is All About Experience*







Kittens learn what it means to act like a cat by observing other cats and getting some paws-on experience. Experience is also the only way cats learn to live comfortably with people.
If a cat never interacts with humans, she will grow up *unsocialized* and be most at home outside, usually in a bonded family with other outdoor cats known as a *colony*. People and everything associated with them, like voices, footsteps, lawn mowers, or even electric can openers for cat food, will be scary to her.
But cats are individuals. No two cats are alike, and there’s no one way a cat lives, experiences, or interacts with people. That’s why socialization is so much more than two opposite points—socialized or unsocialized—on a single line. There’s a wealth of gray area between those points that represents the many *degrees of socialization* in cats. Socialization is a *continuum*.
*“Feral” vs “Stray” vs “Pet” Cats*
Within the wider socialization continuum, there are three common and recognizable labels: feral, stray, and “pet” cats. Knowing how to distinguish among them will give you a solid idea of how to best help every cat.
A *feral cat* is an unsocialized outdoor cat who has either never had any physical contact with humans, or human contact has diminished enough over time that she’s no longer accustomed to it. Most feral cats are fearful of people and can’t become a lap cat or live indoors.
Feral cats thrive outdoors and are not reliant on people directly feeding them. They are adept at finding their own meals, from the leftovers people discard to food sources in their natural environment. Sometimes, though, these independent cats may have human caregivers who regularly feed them.
Feral cats are only at home outdoors with their feline families. However, it’s possible to socialize kittens born to feral cats if we handle them at an early enough age. These kittens can then be adopted into indoor homes.
A *stray cat* is a cat who lived indoors and was socialized to people at some point in her life, but left or lost her home and no longer has regular human contact. A stray cat may be socialized enough to allow people to touch her, but she will become less socialized—or even feral—if she spends too much time without positive interaction with humans.
As cat behavior expert John Bradshaw puts it: “Cats still have three out of four paws firmly planted in the wild, and within only a few generations can easily revert to the independent way of life that was the exclusive preserve of their predecessors some 10,000 years ago.” But if a stray cat is re-introduced to regular human contact, she may become socialized again.
For more on the differences between stray and feral cats, visit *alleycat.org/StrayOrFeral.*
A* “pet” cat*, which is what many people call cats who live indoors with human families, are socialized to people and are comfortable being in houses and being touched. This cat may also be an indoor/outdoor cat, meaning she spends time outdoors but still enjoys being or primarily lives indoors and is reliant on people for her food and care.


> *Community Cats*
> “Community cat” is an umbrella term that refers to any member of the _Felis catus_ species who is unowned and lives outdoors. Both feral and stray cats are community cats. Community cats have a wide range of behaviors and degrees of socialization, but they generally do not want to live indoors and are unadoptable.


Why this is news you can use?
You know what your 2 sweeties are about --- but it is MOM who is really the unknown. 
OK serious help -- this is all I got --


----------



## Kierstin1993 (7 mo ago)

Thank you for the information! I think she was a pet and ended up a stray because she had been living under my deck since I moved here last month.
We took her to the vet and found out she is approximately 1 years old (vet is guessing) and in pretty good health for a cat that has been living outside (no fleas or mites but possibly worms so I was given a dewormer).
She is super affectionate to any human who will give her love. She literally fell asleep during the ultrasound lol
They did have a small interaction today…the cats saw her in the room as I was coming and going and Molokai didn’t seem too happy (made that yowling moan sound to show displeasure) and she did a low growl at his response but Stella was just like “oh another cat” and kind just stared from afar.


----------



## ahh I aint no pet! (8 mo ago)

Ok -- if you want a step by step process! then Utube and look up Jackson Galaxy How to Introduce Cats. I would put in the link but -- that's not allowed here. Jackson really knows his stuff. I've road tested lots of it --- except this topic!-- and he's come up credible. His process looks labor intensive but the whole idea is each kitty and soon to be kittens are getting adjusted to scents. It is a high risk process though -- know that going in. Fur could fly. Or reach out to a local rescue team before Mom pops. Sometimes self honesty requires knowing when you are there to connect Kitty to help and if this is really beyond what you can handle. Have you thought about what happens with 3 Kats + X number of Kittens and your availability x 8 weeks before adoptable? 
Clearly Mom is a docile sweetie -- rescue folks can scoop her and the not there yet kittens and put them both on the way to forever homes. Cats seem to have this radar for finding just the right size heart -- truly assess your next 3 months -- best to act now if you are passing the baton.


----------



## Kierstin1993 (7 mo ago)

Thank you for the video! I’m going to take his advice. I think it will definitely make things go smoothly, nothing worse than a bad introduction lol
As far as caring for mommy and her kittens, I work part time so I’m home a lot and I feel confident that I can be there for mom and the kittens. We have 2 floors and remodeling moves to the second floor in a couple/few weeks so I’ll have the space to clear out a room somewhere for when the kittens come so they have a safe space…I just may have to start them in one room and then move them to a different room as we go but according to Jackson Galaxy sounds like that’s a good way to get them used to the house anyhow!
We already have found loving homes for 4 kittens with people I know and trust. All we need to do now is hope for a healthy delivery!


----------



## ahh I aint no pet! (8 mo ago)

OH HOOORAY! a kitty so chilled as to fall asleep during the ultrasound surely is one to give lots of cluck and fuss over. Do apply Jackson's suggestions for the new borns -- we've seen sweet results ---


----------



## ahh I aint no pet! (8 mo ago)

Do keep us posted! Baby snaps always give a grin and a giggle.


----------



## Kierstin1993 (7 mo ago)

Aww their adorable!
I’ll definitely add some kitten photos once they are born (about 2 weeks the vet said). Here’s coco, the mommy cat.


----------



## ahh I aint no pet! (8 mo ago)

She's amazing! I love the splatter pattern - very stylish. This is exciting, can't wait for the next episode in the adventure. Did you mention a name yet?


----------



## Kierstin1993 (7 mo ago)

ahh I aint no pet! said:


> She's amazing! I love the splatter pattern - very stylish. This is exciting, can't wait for the next episode in the adventure. Did you mention a name yet?


Her name is coco. I can’t wait to see what her little kittens look like ❤


----------



## Kierstin1993 (7 mo ago)

Kittens arrived Friday! We have 5 healthy kittens! ….she did have 6 but the 6th one came disabled and isn’t likely to make it. It’s just not latching, I keep trying to bottle feed but it’s not going well.


----------



## ahh I aint no pet! (8 mo ago)

tricks for latching on harvested from "abroad"...
If the kitten refuses to take the nipple or won't suckle
*try rubbing its forehead vigorously or stroking its back*. This is the way the mom cat cleans the baby and can stimulate the kitten to nurse. alleycat

check the roof of the mouth. Kits sometimes have cleft palates, sometimes fixable, sometimes not, that interfere with nursing. formerRN at Hospital

is the deformity issue on the spine as seen in photo?

Gotta to do the oooh and ahhh! on the weeee ones. What an amazing range of colors! but then mum is color pallet all her own. 

Coco really chose wisely in finding you. Hey how goes the cat merger program? How is Aunt Stella and Uncle Maloki coping with all of this kittendom invasion?


----------



## Kierstin1993 (7 mo ago)

Thank you for the nursing information, I will try this!
Yes it’s a spine injury, it is preventing him from being able to move his back legs. The vet wants to put him down but they are charging $150! Which I just can’t afford right now. I’ll keep trying to feed and hope for the best but it’s not looking good.
As far as the merger….it’s been better. They seemed to be getting along at first (not happy but dealing with each other). Then coco had her kittens….my cats ARE NOT allowed in the kitten room at this time but coco likes to come out and take breaks. Well when she comes out it usually results in her staring down one of the others and attacking them (swatting and hissing). Needless to say my cats are not happy with this. It’s stressing Molokai out and now he’s been grumpy with me too. It’s forced me to have to keep her in the kitten room (which is where she should be anyways lol) unless I can supervise and even still she attacked molo right in front of me this morning.


----------



## Kierstin1993 (7 mo ago)

ahh I aint no pet! said:


> tricks for latching on harvested from "abroad"...
> If the kitten refuses to take the nipple or won't suckle
> *try rubbing its forehead vigorously or stroking its back*. This is the way the mom cat cleans the baby and can stimulate the kitten to nurse. alleycat
> 
> ...


Oh we also think we found out where she’s from. A couple house down there lived a man who used to have 20+ cats, not sure what happened but he no long lives there. Everyday I see cats sitting on the door step waiting to be let in 😔
I’m pretty sure she used to live there.


----------



## ahh I aint no pet! (8 mo ago)

Kierstin1993 said:


> Thank you for the nursing information, I will try this!
> Yes it’s a spine injury, it is preventing him from being able to move his back legs. The vet wants to put him down but they are charging $150! Which I just can’t afford right now. I’ll keep trying to feed and hope for the best but it’s not looking good.
> As far as the merger….it’s been better. They seemed to be getting along at first (not happy but dealing with each other). Then coco had her kittens….my cats ARE NOT allowed in the kitten room at this time but coco likes to come out and take breaks. Well when she comes out it usually results in her staring down one of the others and attacking them (swatting and hissing). Needless to say my cats are not happy with this. It’s stressing Molokai out and now he’s been grumpy with me too. It’s forced me to have to keep her in the kitten room (which is where she should be anyways lol) unless I can supervise and even still she attacked molo right in front of me this morning.


well Coco is deep into momma-cat mode. So she's working with a lot of guardian mode mojo. 

I found this -- Humane Euthanasia but this is a North Texas Texas thing. HSNT strives to alleviate the suffering of all animals in North Texas. That is why we offer humane euthanasia services at a nominal cost of $50 dollars. As always, you are welcome to make an additional donation in your pet’s honor. Residents of the 11 under-served zip codes will receive 50% off the fee (reducing the fee to $25). I found them search Humane Euthanasia for kitten. Part of it is -- disposing of remains being an issue and the size of the critter too. So most of the quoted figures presumes several pounds at least plus actual size. Phoning may get you further -- but starting with a g search. It was sub-heading under Humane Society. Or sending in an email with a snap of the issue --. Back legs not working so pee and poop not so much and is this the one not latching? 

That said -- about the source of your Coco from the house down the street. Police will do a wellness check. If there are "critters" stuck inside -- that will be revealed then. No clue what happens after that. However- if your Coco escaped to find help odds are there are more in distress. Some police departments have nonemergency phone numbers or the beat cop can be reached online. You've been grand to step up like this. Plus -- I think you mentioned you have people cued up for each of the wee ones?


----------



## Kierstin1993 (7 mo ago)

ahh I aint no pet! said:


> well Coco is deep into momma-cat mode. So she's working with a lot of guardian mode mojo.
> 
> I found this -- Humane Euthanasia but this is a North Texas Texas thing. HSNT strives to alleviate the suffering of all animals in North Texas. That is why we offer humane euthanasia services at a nominal cost of $50 dollars. As always, you are welcome to make an additional donation in your pet’s honor. Residents of the 11 under-served zip codes will receive 50% off the fee (reducing the fee to $25). I found them search Humane Euthanasia for kitten. Part of it is -- disposing of remains being an issue and the size of the critter too. So most of the quoted figures presumes several pounds at least plus actual size. Phoning may get you further -- but starting with a g search. It was sub-heading under Humane Society. Or sending in an email with a snap of the issue --. Back legs not working so pee and poop not so much and is this the one not latching?
> 
> That said -- about the source of your Coco from the house down the street. Police will do a wellness check. If there are "critters" stuck inside -- that will be revealed then. No clue what happens after that. However- if your Coco escaped to find help odds are there are more in distress. Some police departments have nonemergency phone numbers or the beat cop can be reached online. You've been grand to step up like this. Plus -- I think you mentioned you have people cued up for each of the wee ones?


She probably is in mama mode…I just feel bad it’s stressing my cats out.
I live in Connecticut but thank you for the information. Maybe I can find something similar in this state. Yes, the kitten with the spine/leg injury is the one that is struggling to suckle.

Sorry, I meant the cats are outside trying to get in. Someone has been by to clean it out and there has been a realtor showing it so I’m confident no kitties are stuck inside.


----------



## ahh I aint no pet! (8 mo ago)

What a relief that the house has been cleared out! Then perhaps, contacting a rescue mission about the left behind kitties that are still turning up trying to get back in? The Humane Society is everywhere I think? not sure but they maybe a help on both your issues -- the wee one and those still turning up on their old porch. I'm just hoping to suggest something that is a next step. The internet can be a power tool for finding help.


----------



## Kierstin1993 (7 mo ago)

Unfortunately the little one had passed on by the time I woke up this morning.
I have considered the humane society but I find that far too many animals that are older never get adopted. I was actually hoping to try and catch them and maybe find them a home, if I can’t then I would turn to the humane society. I didn’t realize the house was vacant till the for sale sign went up a couple days back. I just thought they were outdoor cats.


----------

